# Trailers To Go-Saw One In This Campground



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Trailers To Go


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

a few of our dealers do that here in VT, and one place that is rentals only either like this or you-tow! My sister and her hubby have rented a few times.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A guy at my work rented one this summer. He said he was going to spend a couple weeks seeing what it was like to be me. I of course responded that he wouldn't get the full experience without the depreciation hit to go with it when you trade....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a common thing. There are lots of biz's who do this same thing all over Colorado too.

Carey


----------

